# Tennessee Bobcat!



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey I was drinking my coffee this morning, reading my email and saw this out of the window by my office! I've never seen a real bobcat here, but I've heard about them. This one was beautiful,well to me. Probably not very attractive to the rabbits that jump around in the back yard.







We live way off the road in the woods and the animals are all around us. That's been about 30 minutes ago and the yard was dead silent. Now that he's gone, out the same window are rabbits, robins and hummingbirds. 
Anyway, I guess he's a bobcat. He could be a lynx. Whatever he is, he is big and beautiful. Be fine with me if he took out some of the rabbits around here anyway. There will be up to 10 in our yard at a time.
Oh, I left out the deer and turtles and owls. I'm gonna start charging admission.
Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And I thought the deer standing outside my door when I ran out for a 3 am night fire call scared me ...........................................


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You were quick on the draw with the camera. Good pix.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Very cool pics!!! We have deer, rabbits, all kinds of birds including 3 families of hawks, too many squirrels and sometimes otters. I found hog tracks behind out property last week.

My yuppie neighbors had a pond dug when they had their mansion built a couple of years ago...and they stocked it with exotic fish from South America. We are in a serious draught situation...the critters are stressed from development from every side and the fact that ponds and creeks are drying up. The otters found the neighbors pond yesterday ...and killed and they ate all the expensive imported fish.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

From the pics it looks like a Bobcat. Great shot! The lynx would have long black ear tuffs, the tail would be shorter and the facial ruff would be longer and fluffier. You were extremely lucky this morning! I once heard one... it was under the cottage we were staying at in the Muskokas, Ontario... sounds like a large scarry cat.

They are reclusive and largely nocturnal. You know, you might want to buy a lottery ticket today.

... Carolyn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Great pic and even better to have seen this guy in person. I agree the cat is beautiful.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That first shot of him looking at you was awesome...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> The otters found the neighbors pond yesterday ...and killed and they ate all the expensive imported fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now wasn't that nice of them, feeding those hungry otters.

Why don't you suggest to them that they order more fish for the wildlife!!









Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice try.
I can still see the Zookeepers tracks in the grass.

Just kiddin'...nice shot!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice pics!!! Wow, my cats wouldn't stand a chance.

C-Mac


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

talk about a photo op, those pics are awesome.

darrel


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitely a bobcat, and a beautiful one, at that. We used to have an abundance of them in the countryside I grew up in, but as more and more houses began to be built in the area, we saw them less and less. However, there are still three ponds in the woods across from where my parents used to live, and they raise in those woods, which are undisturbed, with the exceptional of burning the undergrowth every 3-4 years.
You're lucky to see one, and you are definitely a great shot with your camera!
Darlene action


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Mark,
Have I mentioned that I'm now a supplier of rabbits and exotic fish......Reasonable prices, guaranteed to keep your new pets well-fed. Tell your freinds and neighbors








Seriously, Great pics!
Fred


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We had a squirrel in our backyard yesterday!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great pictures Mark









Don


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I can't believe you don't recognize a Kentucky Wildcat when you see one!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Camping with Cats??????

I don't think so!

Nice Pics.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

(I can't believe you don't recognize a Kentucky Wildcat when you see one!)

Kyoutback: I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome pictures. He is a beauty!


----------

